# New Model: Aquadive Model 50 Tribute Pre-Order



## Aquadive mod1

View attachment 14117069


The New Aquadive Model 50 Tribute Pre-Order is now live!

https://shop.aquadive.com/product/model-50-tribute-yellow/

Pre-Order price is $1490.00, delivery is scheduled for October

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## Ladit

Geil!


----------



## Goblin77

Cool one 
Can you say me if this price (1.490USD) is with or without VAT?
Thx in advance


----------



## mattcantwin

I only see the yellow version on the site.


----------



## NM-1

Really dig the white version. More so if it had a red minute hand.


----------



## redhed18

mattcantwin said:


> I only see the yellow version on the site.


Same here and I searched high and low, even tried adding the Yellow and seeing if there was a drop down menu to change colour. Nothing. IG nothing. FB nothing.

These would have made a perfect summer watch (colours, size) so Oct is a shame, it'll be 9 months of polar fleece to look forward to here


----------



## Goblin77

Did you guys already noticed, that the Blackfriday18 coupon code still works? 
This watch is really cool, but I guess this time I'm not in because I have to backup some funds.
But I hope to see realtime pictures as soon as possible


----------



## redhed18

Goblin77 said:


> Did you guys already noticed, that the Blackfriday18 coupon code still works?


There are some sales but that code doesn't work for me...


----------



## Goblin77

Try BLFR01800


----------



## redhed18

NM-1 said:


> Really dig the white version. More so if it had a red minute hand.


Yeah looking at the other thread where I posted the 5 historical colour models, what jumps out on them is that the vintage ones had the splash of colour from the depth gauge hand. (Ok the orange one all blended together)

But on the two new models we have seen so far, that pop is missing... 

Also they could have gone destro like the vintage, but I guess that was a marketing decision based on likely user preferences?


----------



## Bendodds360

redhed18 said:


> Yeah looking at the other thread where I posted the 5 historical colour models, what jumps out on them is that the vintage ones had the splash of colour from the depth gauge hand. (Ok the orange one all blended together)
> 
> But on the two new models we have seen so far, that pop is missing...
> 
> Also they could have gone destro like the vintage, but I guess that was a marketing decision based on likely user preferences?










POP!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Hi All,

The coupon code does not work with pre-orders.

For now, the only color available is yellow. BUT, that will change in the very near future.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Seppia said:


> That looks cool
> What is the rationale for the 35 and 40 mins being flipped vs the rest of the numerals?
> 
> I'm sure there's a reason but I personally can't find it
> 
> Thanks!


Render was corrected..


----------



## chrmer

Buy the original vintage one, more unique


----------



## Bendodds360

chrmer said:


> Buy the original vintage one, more unique


Which do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro-rs

Looks great ... sizing might appeal to a limited audience?


----------



## Mirabello1

This would have been great on the beach for the summer..I can't stand when watch companies release an awesome summer looking watch that won't be available in the summer.. Kinda kills it for me.. If this was available now I would buy it...


----------



## watchguy-007

Bendodds360 said:


> POP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

watchguy-007 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas

Any news on other colors? I wouldn’t do preorder until seeing all the options


----------



## ie_benitex

Kansas said:


> Any news on other colors? I wouldn't do preorder until seeing all the options


Same here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

Ditto.



ie_benitex said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Has anyone ordered one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615

mike0023 said:


> Ditto.


Triple ditto.

Yes , definitely interested in other color options...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77

Bendodds360 said:


> Has anyone ordered one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color scheme does look good, but to be honest, I can't imagine how it does look in real life. I'm scared it could be a little to "funky".
In opposite to the Aquadive (which is a beautiful watch in my opinion), I KNOW that with the Doxa's Poseidon, the yellow dial does work fine. Maybe that's because there so many pictures of it.

Some pictures of a prototype of Aquadive's 50s model would be fine...


----------



## ie_benitex

Yellow bezel + yellow dial.... not sure, how will that work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusDiver

Hello. Anyone know when be realesed and finish for Shipp this watch? In Facebook and IG. They don't answer me.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

The model 50 tribute will be released this November, any anyone who doesn't want to wait, please request a refund (by email through the contact form on aquadive.com) for your deposit and get a free isofrane strap


----------



## GusDiver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The model 50 tribute will be released this November, any anyone who doesn't want to wait, please request a refund (by email through the contact form on aquadive.com) for your deposit and get a free isofrane strap


Thank you very much for answer. Me!! No problem I'll be waiting it be a great watch!!

Cheers

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Aquadive mod2 said:


> The model 50 tribute will be released this November, any anyone who doesn't want to wait, please request a refund (by email through the contact form on aquadive.com) for your deposit and get a free isofrane strap


Thank you ! but again, you can cancel anytime, Aquadive doesn't like to unnecessarily keep a deposit..


----------



## mileneal_official

There's only the yellow version on the website. Any idea how to view other colours?


----------



## GusDiver

Mmmm... I can smell it..









Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GusDiver

mileneal_official said:


> There's only the yellow version on the website. Any idea how to view other colours?


Yes. I think like the old and original version. But in yellow be different. And be the new version. I mean. More original look

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn

50mm lug to lug??


----------



## GusDiver

drumcairn said:


> 50mm lug to lug??


I hope. Yes

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GusDiver

Still don't sny news??? 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yannssolo

They did it really nice, it's chunky as a diver should be but they could have put the crown at 4. It's better for wrist move and it makes the case asymetrical which nice, in my opinion


----------



## GusDiver

Hello Mod , any news for the ship)? Is finished?

Thanx 

Gus 



Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deonjvan

Any update on this model?


----------



## jubbaa

Can't wait to see more live pics of these , I think they are going to look great on the wrist !


----------



## Aquadive mod2

GusDiver said:


> Hello Mod , any news for the ship)? Is finished?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Gus
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Hi, it will probably be January, please email aquadive for a refund or accept a free isofrane strap to make up for the wait


----------



## Aquadive mod2

GusDiver said:


> Hello Mod , any news for the ship)? Is finished?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Gus
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Hi, we apologize for the delay, it will probably not be before January when this model will ship, If you prefer not to wait, please email aquadive for a refund and accept a free isofrane strap to make up for the wait


----------



## GusDiver

jubbaa said:


> Can't wait to see more live pics of these , I think they are going to look great on the wrist !


Me too, and this colour.. Underwater... Be great for dive

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danny S

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, we apologize for the delay, it will probably not be before January when this model will ship, If you prefer not to wait, please email aquadive for a refund and accept a free isofrane strap to make up for the wait


Is there a direct email address to contact? Filled out the "Get in Touch" form on Aquadive's contact page a few days ago, no reply.

Thx


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Danny S said:


> Is there a direct email address to contact? Filled out the "Get in Touch" form on Aquadive's contact page a few days ago, no reply.
> 
> Thx


PM sent


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Danny S said:


> Is there a direct email address to contact? Filled out the "Get in Touch" form on Aquadive's contact page a few days ago, no reply.
> 
> Thx


PM sent


----------



## GusDiver

Hello, any news?


----------



## Poorman

I can't wait to see this new model!


----------



## Aquadive mod1

GusDiver said:


> Hello, any news?


Yes, the Model 50 is scheduled to ship in March, we are very sorry for the delay.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## GusDiver

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Yes, the Model 50 is scheduled to ship in March, we are very sorry for the delay.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> Aquadive Watches


Thanx very much!! Be a great watch


----------



## GusDiver

Good morning! Are you going to call the 50-model shipments this month?


----------



## GusDiver

Hello. I hope all be ok.. I wanted to know if they're still with the project? I see other models after this. They've come through and this one no
, 
. Best regards 

Gus


----------



## Ketchup time

Please offer this in the white dial and make the minute hand orange for the pop of colour, as well as, a tribute to the depth gauge! 














Love your watches,
Cheers from Canada


----------



## Bendodds360

Your a patient man Gus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Unfortunately, we have some bad news regarding the Aquadive Model 50:

Due to the Swiss and German suppliers closing down for 2 months, we have decided to refund rather than keep deposits any longer, once the project is back on track, we’ll inform all those who put down a deposit to place a one time order. 

We are very sorry for the inconvenience and the delays.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## GusDiver

Hello. Ok if the watch be realesed and finish. Some day. I can wait 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GusDiver

Hello. Not news ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aquadive mod1

GusDiver said:


> Hello. Not news ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Sorry, no news yet.

Thank you,
Aquadive Watches


----------



## GusDiver

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Sorry, no news yet.
> 
> Thank you,
> Aquadive Watches


Hello. I send you. MP

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Old thread but anybody get their hands on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Not that I know of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

